# Hiblagrande's Tent of Terror.



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a228/HibLaGrande/P1012470.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a228/HibLaGrande/P1012460.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a228/HibLaGrande/P1012451.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a228/HibLaGrande/P1012461.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a228/HibLaGrande/P1012449.jpg

Not super but we had fun.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

We put the tent up to keep the fog in place and to keep us dry, the weather turned out to be very nice out and calm. . we did have the FCG in one window and Hallowindows in the other. Inside the tent at the top far end we had a projector playing the vortex loop from Hallowindows III. The FCG still receives the most comments.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Fun is all that matters. Those fcgs still get me going ooo and ahh!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

KitKats and Reeses - you rule!

The pig-faced creature would have kept me out of the tent, though, in spite of the candy:googly:


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

This little piggy went to market, this little piggy... is creepy. Nice.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The tent worked out really well. Pretty cool!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Some scary creatures in there!!Great job.


----------

